# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) تحديثات :  Piranhabox - V1.42 Release All Android Read Pattern lock Code/SPD/And More

## mohamed73

*Piranhabox - V1.42 Release All Android Read Pattern lock Code/SPD/And More* Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool ☺  _What's New_  _Piranha box: V1.42_  _+Android Pattern lock Code  + MTK - Update algo Imei Repair   +  MTK - Android Imei Repair * Clean boot logo & Restore Factory Settings. Imei Will No Loss 
* Note Always Select Boot 6820/8810 + SPD - SC8810/6820 Added New Flash Support   + SPD - Added New algo 6530 Format  + MTK - 625X Write Minor Bugs Fixed 
report here
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _ _Download Here_
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *if you like piranhabox like on facebook page >> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Piranhabox Team☺ *    *
WARNING : " THANKS POST " NICE POST " GOOD WORK " Related POSTS WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT ANY NOTICE*

----------

